# Derelict 60s beach resort in Lanzarote



## paul1010 (Apr 1, 2012)

This abandoned beach resort was next to our holiday resort on the north coast of Lanzarote, so I took the opportunity of shooting a short film about it. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW6QniQ332w[/ame]


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2012)

What a strange place,thanks for sharng.


----------



## mongrel (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd heard that some of La Santa was an old WW2 U boat base, some of the concrete features you show may be some of the old base filled in.


----------



## BTP Liam (Apr 1, 2012)

Interesting - nice work!


----------



## paul1010 (Apr 2, 2012)

*U boats at La Santa?*



mongrel said:


> I'd heard that some of La Santa was an old WW2 U boat base, some of the concrete features you show may be some of the old base filled in.



Interesting. 
There does seem to be some discussion about 'secret U boat bases in the Canaries', but after a bit of googling, I'd say the consensus is it's all over-heated imaginations, and some sloppy journalism in a 2005 article in Canarian newspaper LA PROVINCIA. 

This thread covers it farily thoroughly. 
http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=7143&start=15

I didn't find any link at all to La Santa.


----------



## Crowey (Apr 2, 2012)

Brilliant, that was really funny. You have a good BBC voice.


----------

